
Efficient way to search a stream for a string - wslh
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/846175/efficient-way-to-search-a-stream-for-a-string
======
erubin
Is there a reason why nobody suggested the Rabin-Karp algorithm (modular
hashing)? It is also no-backup and conveniently allows searching for multiple
strings in the stream.

~~~
wslh
It seems like the Rabin-Karp algorithm is inferior to KMP.

